# How should i go about talking to my husband?



## ladyybyrd (Jan 4, 2011)

about sex. I know it is a touchy subject and no one likes to talk about it, but i have to try to get my feeling across to him. I have talked to him about it before, but i flooded him with it and we ended up getting into a huge fight about it. He is just not interested and i am really suffering in silence. I can't suffer anymore.
Any advise you can give me on the subject would be helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## VeryShyGirl (Feb 18, 2010)

Last year I got some very good advice from this forum. Like you, I didn't know how to start a conversation with my husband about sex. I am very shy and just felt like I couldn't bring it up with him so somebody recommended I write him a letter. It worked wonderfully and I think it was fantastic advice.

Writing it all down helped me present my feelings in a logical manner instead of talking, getting emotional, sidetracked, and forgetting things I wanted to say. I spent a lot of time making sure it came out how I wanted it to. 

Another advantage to writing a letter is that it gave me the opportunity to filter any and all negative thoughts and ideas directed toward my husband. We had sex issues and of course I was a little bitter even though perhaps it was largely my fault. I read and re-read that letter until I was sure it wasn't critisizing or putting down my husband in any way. I talked about my faults and feelings, how I think the situation could be improved, etc. 

The letter opened the door to very civil and productive conversation.


----------



## ladyybyrd (Jan 4, 2011)

With the letter should i have him read it in front of me or put it in his bag to read at work? I might try the letter aspect of it then loosing myself in the conversation and forgetting things that i really need to say.:smthumbup:


----------



## ladyybyrd (Jan 4, 2011)

I have written my husband a letter. I am going to give it to him tonight when he gets home from work. I will let you know how it goes.


----------

